# IELTS Prep



## Simott (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey folks,
How much prep would you suggest before I attempt the ielts exam?
Also any tips would be really appreciated. 

Thanks in advance. Si.


----------



## Simott (Jan 19, 2012)

Well it's my wife who's doing the exam. She is a Senior Staff Nurse with Degree in Medical Nursing.


----------



## adkutz (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, 

I found the listening and interview sections the most exasperating. The former because it's only played once and the 2nd and 4th sections are very tricky. The latter cause one needs brevity in a topic that can be very general. 

Cheers


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

IELTS is quite exceptional and I would recommend preparations using books specifically designed for IELTS. Very helpful!!!

Reading and Writing are probably the most challenging parts. Make sure you learn how to write essays properly.


----------

